# Need help making Ruthless Apple Snax



## The Steve (4/7/16)

Looking for a recipe to get me as close to the Ruthless Apple Snax flavour. Its got a hint of cinnamon and has sick flavor. Its a 80vg 20pg mix with 3ml nicotene. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

See if any of these recipes could be of help: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=apple+cinnamon&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dane (4/7/16)

Andre said:


> See if any of these recipes could be of help: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=apple+cinnamon&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc



The first one on that list actually looks quite good. Will have to mix it up sometime.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

